# ?

## Uksus

[COLOR="Red"]Odo:  .         ? 

> *Uksus*,    ?     ,   ?     .   ,  .

    - .
   . , ,      ,    -?    ,   ?    ...  .
   ,           .     .  ,  ,   ?      .     .    ,  .
      , , , - ?

----------

> - .
>    .

      -    ,      .  -     ,  .    "",     ",         ; ,    ?"          . -  ,      -  ... ,    ,  ,      -  ;  ,   ...  
    -      (,    ).       .  ,     .  

> ,           .     .  ,  ,   ?      .     .    ,  .

   !        ,    ,       ?!      '...
P.S. ,       ? (, ,  ) -   "",    .

----------


## Uksus

> -    ,      .  -     ,  .    "",     ",         ; ,    ?"          . -  ,      -  ...

      ,     ,         () .                     .       ,  :    ""    .       - ,  ,    - ,   -           ,          Ͳ,       .   .       .   

> ,    ,  ,      -  ;  ,   ...

    ))   

> -      (,    ).       .  ,     .

     , ,     . ³ ""   ,               - ""  .   .     ...   ,       .   

> !        ,    ,       ?!      '...

      .   ,     -  .     .     . , , ,     -  .    . ,       , ,                  -    ...    

> P.S. ,       ? (, ,  ) -   "",    .

  ,  ,        -

----------


## Odo

.         ?

----------

? 
    -   ,   .     - ?        ,   ? ,     ,      ,    .
        ,      ? 
     ,   100?
, !

----------

,   , ? 
    ,       :)))

----------


## Odo

> ,   , ? ;)

    . -           , .   -    ,     ,   ,       ?       .       ,       . ,     - .   

> ,       :)))

     ? ? 
  :

----------

. 
 ,   ,   .
,  ( ,  ) -    ,  .      .      ( ,    )   ""     . 
         ,      . ,    ,      ,       ,        . 
  ,    1000 ,          .   .    ,     .
  ,   ,   .  .   .
PS/ ,   .

----------


## Odo

**,      .    ,    ,   .     ,        ,    ,        糿,  ,   .   .

----------


## Victorious

!
  ,  ,  : 
() 
(    !)

----------


## laithemmer

,

----------


## Odo

> !
>   ,  ,  :

   ,      ?   

> ,

  ?

----------


## Victorious

> ,  ,    ?
> ?

  "      " () 
ճ ?
     !

----------


## Odo

> "      " () 
> ճ ?
>      !

  ,   ?    ,          ,  ?    -     ?         ?       (  ),         ?    ?      -  ?  ,    ?  ó      ,  "" ,    ,     .

----------

,    .     "".          (  ,       -),        ,        .   .
        ""  "".
**    ?   , .
**    ? ͳ , 
   ""  ,   , "      .    .

----------


## aneisha

.
 ,   .        .     .
   ,      .     ,    ()     .
          .

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

      .
      .
       (  )       .
!

----------


## Odo

> ,    .     "".

   

> (  ,       -),        ,        .   .

    ? 

> ""  "".

      ,    .   

> .
>  ,   .        .     .
>    ,      .     ,    ()     .
>           .

  ,   ,     " "   ,   ?  ?   

> .
>        (  )       .

         ,     ? 
 , .,         ,       ,    : "    ?"   

> , -, . 1.     ,    , , ; ; . , . // ,  ,   . . **         .  () ,  . ,   . .     .   (, )   !           -. 2.  . . ., .  ,   -    ,    . . 3.   - , ,   . .; . 4. .   , ,   . . 5.  . . , ., .  ,  ; -. 6. ,   -.  .

----------

*do*,     .   ?   .

----------


## Odo

³䳿: 

> ',   
>     * ',  .          '   . ,         '       :      Ⓙ       .   '  . 
>  ,   
>     *    .        -         .                              ,    .     . 
>   ,   
>     *     .    .    䳺 ,                        . 
>   ,   
>     *     .      ,     . ³             . 
>  ,   
> ...

   

> *do*,     .   ?   .

    .         .          ,    .

----------


## laithemmer

.

----------


## Odo

: 

> ,   - ,       .

   

> .

  ,          ? ,   ?

----------

.   ,      .

----------


## Odo

> .   ,      .

      ,       ?

----------

,   .
    ",   ?
  ,  ,   ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

> : 
> ,          ? ,   ?

      -  .    ,   ,   쳺     -    .    -     ,    .

----------


## Odo

> ,   .
>     ",   ?
>   ,  ,   ,  .

                      ,      ,     ?   

> -  .    ,   ,   쳺     -    .    -     ,    .

  ,            , ,      "" ?

----------

--...    !      ,       !
ĳ,       .
  , ,  .      .
       ,       ,    . 
 -   .      -.
   ,    .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,            , ,      "" ?

----------


## Odo

> 

  ,    ,       :     ?   

> --...    !      ,       !
> ĳ,       .
>   , ,  .      .
>        ,       ,    . 
>  -   .      -.
>    ,    .

  ,    ,             ,      .       ?  , ,    ?   

> .      ,           ?

  ,   ,   ,      ,      .      . :  ? 

> -       () , .          .   ,     .

             ,    -   .       .

----------


## RAMM

,   .            ,   . 
 ..         .

----------


## Odo

> ,   .            ,   .

  ,      :      ,      ? ,     ,      . 

> ..         .

   ,   ,          . ϳ   :      (  )     ,     . ,  ()      ,    ,   ?       ,    .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    ,       :     ?

       .        ...      .

----------


## admin

> - ,    - . ( )

        .

----------


## RAMM

> ,      :      ,      ? ,     ,      ...

     ,       

 (""  "").        ,    
     .
 ,   (,   )    
,        ,  
 .     ""  ""   
 .    .
  ""  ""   ,    
  .

----------


## Odo

> ,       
> 
>  (""  "").        ,    
>      .
>  ,   (,   )    
> ,        ,  
>  .     ""  ""   
>  .    .
>   ""  ""   ,    
>   .

     ,        ,  ,    ,      ,    ?    ,         ?   

> .        ...      .

    ,  ?   ,    ,    "".    ,    ,  .   ,      ,    "" .   , ,      ͺ?   

> .

   , ,     ,   ?  ,        ,    - ?

----------

? 
**  **.         ,       .
__ ,     (   )     .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  ?   ,    ,    "".    ,    ,  .   ,      ,    "" .   , ,      ͺ?

     - .    -  ,  .

----------


## Odo

> ?

     ? 

> **  **.         ,       .  __ ,     (   )     .

       . ... ,        ,           (?) ?        , ,   ...  ? ,     ,    ? , ,   -   ?

----------


## rust

"    ,        ." ()

----------


## Odo

> - .    -  ,  .

     ""?       ?

----------


## laithemmer

,    ,     .      ...   ....
³   ,     - , .

----------


## Odo

> ,    ,     .      ...   ....
> ³   ,     - , .

  ,   " ".  !  ,   !    ?

----------


## admin

> , ,     ,   ?  ,        ,    - ?

           . Գ     ,      ,        . 
  ,        ,     -      ,         ?
 ,  ...

----------


## aneisha

> , !  ,   !    ?

   ?  ,   ?????????
      ...  . 
.     ?    ?       .           ,       .   ?  ?
         .        ,      . ( ,   ,    ? )    ,        .

----------


## Odo

> __ ,     (   )     .

      ,   " "  :  

> ,    .         ,      .       ,  .  ,   ,    ,      . ³           .   ,          :       ,    . ³ ,    .
>           , ,      ?   .
>  , ,      ?     ,      ,    ?

   

> . Գ     ,      ,        .

  ,       . 

> ,        ,     -      ,         ?
>  ,  ...

      ,

----------


## admin

> ,       .    ,

        ,  ?

----------


## Odo

> ?  ,   ?????????
>       ...  .

   

> .     ?    ?       .           ,       .

    ,        .      ,  .  , ,      ,    .    . 

> ?  ?          .        ,      . ( ,   ,    ? )    ,        .

            ?  ,     񳺿 ,    ?   ,   "",      ?   

> ,  ?

  , ,  ,        ,   .

----------


## admin

,  aneisha.       ,      ,  .  ,        (     ),     ,    .
    -    .
 -       ,   . 
 ,   ,      ,      -  ,   .

----------


## RAMM

> ,        ,  ,    ,      ,    ?    ,         ? 
> ...

       - .        "". ,  )
""        ,
 "" .     .
, , ,         , 
        .
  .     .   

 . ..        ().
 .         .
       .
.      .

----------


## aneisha

,,     . 
    ,    . 
   ,   ,  ,  ,     ,   ;   ""  ,     ,    , . .    ,       .       "   -    .   
   (    ).    ?    ".      ,    .   ,   .
,  ,   . , ,    -    ,  ,   . 
,    -         . 
  ,     ,   .    .         .  
,   ,     ,         ,     -  .    .        ,      . 
    ,      .      ,  .       ,   .  . .  .     ,    .   ?        . 
ǲ:  ,  ,      .    (    )  ,       .

----------


## Tail

:
 ,            .
        -  -        .       : -",  ,  !"
   -         .      :-",    !".
   -   ,       -        .        ,    : - " !    !"  
  ,       (     ):
"      ,
 -      .
    ,
      "

----------


## Odo

*RAMM*,      , ,  ,    : 

> - .        "". ,  )
> ""        ,
>  "" .     .
> , , ,         , 
>         .

  ,  ,   ?  ,        ,         .        -. ,      ,      . 

> .     .               . ..        ().  .         .        . .      .

     .        .     : 

> .

     ?              ,                ,      ?   

> ,,     . 
>     ,    . 
>    ,   ,  ,  ,     ,   ;   ""  ,     ,    , . .    ,       .       "   -    .   
>    (    ).    ?    ".      ,    .   ,   .
> ,  ,   . , ,    -    ,  ,   .

      ,    ,    ()    .       :   - ? 

> ,    -         .

   ? г ,        ? ͳ     . 

> ,     ,   .    .         .

   ,     ,       ,   ,   .       .         ,       ,        ? 

> ,   ,     ,         ,     -  .    .        ,      .     ,      .      ,  .       ,   .  . .  .     ,    .   ?        .

      ,           ?   ,   ?    ?     ,       ,     ,        . 

> ǲ:  ,  ,      .

       ? 

> (    )  ,       .

     ?   ,     ,   ?

----------

> 

    -   .
 -   ...

----------


## laithemmer

,     .
        ?   ,     ,     ,    ,       ?!  
       -    !

----------

ֳ,         ? 
,     ,       . ...
    .       ...  ....    ?      ?
  ""  ""  .  "  "     .

----------


## admin

.     ,  27     ,    .   

> ,  ,    ,    27   ,     .       -  Innocence Project         . 
> 55-             21-   1981  - ** .    Innocence Project,        ;     ,  ,      ,  ,  CNN. 
>      .  ,              , ,   -  ,     27      .
>          -   . ,           18    - ,      .         31  - ,      .

              -     ,   .  

> -    , -   . -      !  ,   ,   ,

   

> .    (    )    . ,      .  ,    ,     . 
> - ** , -  . -  ,     .

   

> .   :   ,    .   .   ,       : ,  !.               . 
> -    , -   . -    ,      !

   

> ,  .        ,    - ,    . ,   .      .

      .   "   "        .

----------

,    ,   :   ,   .         ,     ? 
     , , :    ,     ,      ?
,     .    .    .
        ,       ...

----------


## laithemmer

-   ?    -    ?!
    ,    !

----------


## admin

> ,    ,   :   ,   .         ,     ?

     "",            ,   " ".  

> ,     .    .    .
>         ,       ...

       ?   ,           ,         , ,          ,    .     ?       ,      ,   .
     ?   ?      ,             ?
      ,      .

----------


## admin

> -   ?    -    ?!
>     ,    !

  *laithemmer*,      ׳?  ,       ( ,   ,     ). ϳ         ,      "-",    .  ׳      ,       ,    .
Wikipedia:  

> ,  ,      , ,       ,    .   , ,  ,    crimelibrary.com   ,   , ,   ,                 (       ).      1984      1990       , ,          ,       ,     .   ,   ,  ,            . ** ,      .

      ,   "   ".
        " ",       .  

> ...              *     ,     :    ()      AB0.      (A),    ,     ,       B,    ,         (AB).      ,       1984    . 
>   ,      ,          AB0.              .            ,         . 
>  ,   27-      ,    ,  56      , ,       ,    ,   1984    . 
>      ,

        ,     40  : ",      ,    ,         ,   ,          ." 
  ,       " ". 
  볿  "       ",        ,     . 
 ,  ,    ,      ,   ? ,   , , ,    ,    *laithemmer*, ?

----------

,     : "   - ,    - ."
     , , ,      .    .
  ?
    ,   .   ?  ,     ?
  .  .  .   __  . 
,      ,    ?

----------


## admin

,  " ",   ,      .      ,    " ",         ,             ?             ? 
     -         ,   .    ,   ,  ,    ,   ,       -   ,   . 
  -    ,                 򳺿 ?       ?          ,     - ,        .       -   .  ,  *laithemmer*,            ,    .

----------


## admin

" "   ,      ,       '      .

----------


## laithemmer

2 *fragov*  

> laithemmer,      ׳?  ,       ( ,   ,     ).

     ? ,  ? 
        ,    . 
    ,      .   ,    ?   ׳   ?  -    ,   .
   -,   .   

> -    ...

   -   !! !     ,       ! ,      ,   "  "         !
    ,  ,   ,         ,     ,       .   

> ,  laithemmer,            ,    .

      !  ,           !

----------


## admin

> *   ? ,  ?* 
> ** ,    .
>     , ** . ** ,    ?   ׳   ?  -    ,   . **   -,   .

   

> -   !! !     ,       ! ,      ,   "  "         !
>     ,  ,   ,         ,     ,       .

      ,      ,       ,  ,      ?  

> !  ,           !

       ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      ,       ,  ,      ? 
>      ?

  ³  :         ,            ,         .    㳿-㳿 . 
  -       .  ,  , ?

----------


## KageHokori

ͳ,   . 
   . 
     . 
    "-"

----------


## rust

> ³  :         ,            ,         .    㳿-㳿 . 
>   -       .  ,  , ?

     -         ...
       ,       ...

----------

> ³  :         ,            ,         .    㳿-㳿 .

  
,      ?   ...

----------

,    ""  ,     ""...
,       ,  .  .

----------


## admin

,  ,   .    ,      -  ',       ,     .   ,        ,     -.
,  -       - ,     ,              ? 
 ,  ""    ,  ,     ""  .

----------


## rust

,    ,   ,     .

----------

> ,  -       - ,     ,              ?

     ,    -  ,   .      .
       , ,   .      .     ,

----------


## admin

> ,    -  ,   .      .
>        , ,   .      .     ,

   ,   ,   ,      .

----------

? ѳ   ,     ?

----------


## admin

-   ,     ?
 ,    - "      ". 
 ,       - ,      ,     .
   ,     :  

> ,              ?

     ,     (      )

----------


## rust

... 
  ?

----------

> -   ,     ?

    ,  -    ?
  ...
     ,   ,    ,  ?   .      ?
 ,      .    .

----------


## admin

**:     

> ... 
>   ?

  IMHO, ,       ,           ?

----------


## admin

> ,  -    ?
>   ...
>      ,   ,    ,  ?   .      ?
>  ,      .    .

  ͳ,        ,          .

----------


## rust

> ,  -    ?
>   ...
>      ,   ,    ,  ?   .      ?
>  ,      .    .

     , ...

----------

> ... 
>   ?

  .. -   ...ͳ    .
   -  !    ,      ...

----------


## laithemmer

> . -   ...ͳ    .
>    -  !    ,      ...

    , ...
 ,       ,    ,       ,      .  
2* rust*
 -     ,      .    -      .   ,       .   ,        ,    .
 ,     ,      .              ,          ?

----------


## Odo

> ,    ,     .      ...   ....
> ³   ,     - , .

           ͳ. ϳ        ó       .        ,   : 

> ,  ,     .     ,  ,     .      ,  ,      .     ,  ,     .     ,   .

----------


## laithemmer

,    ?

----------


## Odo

> ,    ,   :   ,   .         ,     ?

    ,      ,     ,     ? 

>  , , :    ,     ,      ? ,     .   .   .        ,       ...

  , ?

----------


## Odo

> ,   .   ?  ,     ?

    ? ,          

> ?

     ?   

> ngo   .   .   ?    ,  ,      " ".    .  -   .  -  .

          ?   

> ,    ?

   ,   ""?

----------


## Odo

> -   !! !     ,       ! ,      ,   "  "         !

     ,    .  ,    ,  ,        ?     - , ,         ?   

> ,   ,  ...          .

       ?   

> -       .  ,  , ?

       ?   

> ,      ?   ...

  , .   

> ,    ""  ,     ""... ,       ,  .  .

  ,    ,             ,

----------

> ,    ,             ,

     ?   .   .   , -.

----------


## Odo

> .. -   ...ͳ    .    -  !    ,      ...

   ,       ,     ,      ,         .         .

----------


## Odo

> ?   .   .   , -.

       ,      ,         /       ,      .    .     ?   ,     ?     ,       .            .   

> ! -    -   .

     ?   

> 3- .

      ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    .  ,    ,  ,        ?     - , ,         ?

       ,    -躿 .   ,      ,        ,   .     ,       .        .     " ".      . , ,     . 
   -     ,     ,    .

----------


## Odo

> 

    ? 

> -躿 .

   ,   ,    ,  ,    .   ? 

> -     ,     ,    .

  ,   .   

> ,   .     ,       .        .     " ".      . , ,     .

   , ,         .     ,          ,   (     ?)       . 
        ,   ?   

> ,    __ ?

      ,   ,     ,     ?

----------


## laithemmer

> ? ,   ,    ,  ,    .   ?
>  , ,         .     ,          ,   (     ?)       .

  ,     ,     ,    .  ,       ,     .         .
   ,  : -躿   ,  ,   ,   ,    ,          . . *.*  *[COLOR="Red"]Odo:     .* 
    ,      .  ...

----------


## Odo

> , ,   .   .

    ,    ,           .        ,               .

----------


## jag

,    ,      . 
 ,    "",   ""  "  ",     .      . 
,      ,    ,   , ,  :   ,  -     "",       "  ".

----------


## Odo

> ,    ,      . 
>  ,    "",   ""  "  ",     .      . 
> ,      ,    ,   , ,  :   ,  -     "",       "  ".

     ! 
  .     : "             ,      - " ( -,  ).   ,   , ,      ,       ,    . ͳ    " ,    ",       . 
  .         ?      ,     ,  ,       ⳿,           .         ,     ... 
 !       ,        ,    ,   쳺  ?   __   ?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

,  ,   ...         
      ,  ,           !!
           ,        -     
       (       )
 
 " ":   ,          ,   ,   

   (    ): "   !    "
     -             ,           ...   ""!                !!!           -     !     

                   -

----------


## Odo

> " ":   ,          ,   ,

  ,      ,     ,   : 

> !       ,        ,    ,   쳺  ?   __   ?

    : "       ?". 
   ,         ,   ,            . ,          ,      ,                     .     ,   ,  ?          .       ? 
   ,      ,  ,         .          ,      .       ,            ,  .                 ,   ,   . 
,  ,        , ,              .

----------


## Regen

,      ,    .   ,     ,    "" .        ,   ,      .

----------


## Odo

> ,      ,    .   ,     ,    "" .        ,   ,      .

           ,         ,  ,          ,            .

----------


## TerezZzk@

:    ,    -   .

----------


## Odo

> :    ,    -   .

   ,  ,    ,      ,      ,  ,       .    ""   ""      ,   .

----------


## Victorious

> :    ,    -   .

     : *" -  ,   "* _(  :)_

----------


## Odo

> : *" -  ,   "* _(  :)_

      .                   ,    ?      :              .

----------

,    ?        䳺(   ).     .       ,      -    .       -.   ,  **   ,   **    ?

----------


## Odo

> ,    ?        䳺(   ).     .       ,      -    .       -.   ,  **   ,   **    ?

  ֳ  . ,      ()  ,   ( )  .    2004   ,    ,         ,   ?       ,       . ,     ,     ,    (   ,   ,    ()  ).

----------

,           .
      ,  ,        .

----------


## Odo

> ,           .
>       ,  ,        .

   ,     .     ()    .   ,      ,      ,   .    ,    ,       =  ,    . ,    ,  "    ".

----------

> .     ()    .

      쳿  ?      쳿   : "  ,   ".          ?

----------


## Odo

> 쳿  ?      쳿   : "  ,   ".          ?

           ,    . ,     ,   ,  ,      .   ,           ,       .

----------

> ,

   , ,     :
" ....      ,  .." 
"..  ,   .." 
ҳ  ,    !

----------


## Odo

> , ,     :
> " ....      ,  .." 
> "..  ,   .." 
> ҳ  ,    !

    ,        .    . ?

----------

,  .
    "     ?"   :      ,     .     ,     ,    ..

----------


## Odo

> ,  .
>     "     ?"   :      ,     .     ,     ,    ..

   , ,     򳺿    .      ,       .     ,          ,          .

----------


## rust

?
  ?

----------


## Regen

> ?
>   ?

     -  ,           ,        . ,   , ,   -   ,  .     (  ,   )  .   -  ó,   -  .

----------


## rust

> -  ,

      ?    ?

----------


## Ket

> ?
>   ?

       ,   .      ,   .

----------


## Odo

> ,   .      ,   .

         : 

> :   
> 			
> 				          ,   - ,       .

   ,   ,   ,        ,   ,    .      ,   ?

----------


## Regen

> ,   .      ,   .

    .   ""         .   -   ,     .

----------


## Ket

> .   ""         .   -   ,     .

       ?  ?   -     .       .  ,        ,  .  -    ,    ?        ,    ,    ,     . .,    ,  .     .     .      ,  ,        .  -   .  -     . 
.      .      . ,     .        ,    .
  .           .   .         ,   ,                ,          .  ,    .     .    .       ,      ,  .

----------


## Regen

> ?  ?

        ,       .  

> -     .       .  ,        ,  .  -    ,    ?

   ,    ,    ,   - . ,          -         ...    ,   ,  ,        -    .          .       -      ,    -    .       .  

> ,    ,    ,     . .,    ,  .

    ,        -      . ͳ,  ,     ,     .   ,     "  ".    -   -  - .  

> .     .      ,  ,        .  -   .  -     .

  ,      ,       +,   ?  ,   ,     ?

----------


## Ket

.     ,   .      .   - ,  - .    :" ,      ".
   .    .   - ,  .     .   - ,    - .    -  . 
  .    -  , .
 "".      .   ,           .      : , ,  .        ,   .   - ?

----------


## Regen

> .     ,   .      .   - ,  - .    :" ,      ".

            .     .   ?
  ,     ,   .  ,     ,    .  

> .    .   - ,  .

   , , ,       .     .        .   

> .   - ,    - .    -  .

   ,  .   

> .    -  , .
>  "".      .   ,           .      : , ,  .        ,   .   - ?

       .      ...   .        :    .     -    .

----------


## rust

> .

         ,        .       .
       .        .

----------


## Regen

> ,        .       .
>        .        .

  ,      ? , ,      ,   ,    - .      ,     .    ,  .    ,  ,     .     ,     . 
    , ,         .

----------


## admin

> ,      ? , ,      ,   ,    - .      ,     .    ,  .    ,  ,     .     ,     . 
>     , ,         .

  ,    ?   ,     ,  ,   ,   ,    .  -    -  .         .    ,    " "  ,        .
 ???        .  ,    ,          ,   ,       (     ,        ,    ,   -   ).
  ,     ?   " "     ,     ,     -  .
 ,       ,    ?    ,             ?
   -   '  , , .     "   ,   ,     "  .

----------


## rust

> ,      ? , ,      ,   ,    - .      ,     .    ,  .    ,  ,     .     ,     . 
>     , ,         .

      .       . * -   .*
      "" .

----------


## Regen

> ,    ?

    ?    ,   -   .   ,   ,       . 
    :    1,  ,  ,  ,      ,    .  

> ,     ,  ,   ,   ,    .

    ,     볿?           . ,   ,    볿,   ,     ,          볿 (    ).  

> -    -  .         .    ,    " "  ,        .

    ,   .      ,  -   .    -  ,   ,   .    ,    , : , , , , ,   .   

> ???        .  ,    ,          ,   ,       (     ,        ,    ,   -   ).

     "" -     ,     .    ,      ,  **      ,           (   -  ).   - ,  ,            .  ,       ,      , ,  ,  " "  

> ,     ?   " "     ,     ,     -  .

    "",      ? ,   -     ?  

> ,       ,    ?    ,             ?

  ,  -    ,     .     -   ,  ³ ,  ³      ,   ,  .        -   ,     . 
,       ,       .     ()      ,   ,        . 
 ,           ,   .        ,   ,   .   ,     -!  

> -   '  , , .     "   ,   ,     "  .

         -  "  볿",   " ,    ,      "
   ,  *fragov*,    ,  ,        -,   ,  ** .          .

----------


## RAMM

> ... ,           ,   .        ,   ,   .   ,     -! 
> ....

       , , , ,
  ?         .  ?  ""    ?

----------


## Regen

> ,        .       .
>        .

      ,  fragov.     -  ,   .  

> .       . * -   .*

     ?  

> "" .

       (?).  ,  .

----------


## rust

*Regen*,   

> ?    ,   -   .   ,   ,       .

      .    ?

----------


## Regen

> , , , ,
>   ?         .  ?  ""    ?

   -  .    ,   .      - ,    ,      .     .       .     ,     ,  ,       ,  ,    ,        ,   ,   ,              (,     -  )  ..    :  ,   ,  ...   

> *Regen*,  
>     .    ?

    !

----------


## rust

> !

    ....

----------


## RAMM

> -  .    ,   .      - ,    ,      .     .       .     ,     ,  ,       ,  ,    ,        ,   ,   ,              (,     -  )  ..    :  ,   ,  ...

       -  .      
  ,    ?   ,   ?

   ?

----------


## Regen

> -  .      
>   ,    ?   ,   ?
> 
>    ?

  ,    - .      .  -  ,        .    ,     .   -   .

----------

> -   .

        - IMHO.

----------


## RAMM

> ,    - .      .  -  ,        .    ,     .   -   .

        ,      ,  .    -   
"    "    .
 ( 
  " -   " -    ?
  ,  ,     , 
     ,  ()     ?

----------


## Regen

> ,      ,  .    -   
> "    "    .
>  (

    ,   -     "  ".  .  

> " -   " -    ?
>   ,  ,     , 
>      ,  ()     ?

  ,     .   -   ,            .       "" -  .     - ,   ,   ;      ,       ;     ,  ,    ,           (. 20:10).  -   , ,   ,   ,      ,     .   -  ,     ,     .

----------

*Regen*,  ,   , ,  ,    ,  (  )      !     ?    ?       ? ,  ,     .     -      .

----------


## Odo

*Ket*,  .       ,     : 

> ...      .      . ,     . ...

   

> ...       ,    . ...

  ? 

> ?  ?   -     .       .  ,        ,  .  -    ,    ?        ,    ,    ,     . .,    ,  .     .     .      ,  ,        .  -   .  -     .

              ,     ,  :  ,   . 

> ,   .   - ?

    ,      :   ,    ,         

> -    -  .         .    ,    " "  ,        .

       ,         ,         .  ?       ,    , ,        ,  ,         㳿:       . 

> ???        .  ,    ,          ,   ,       (     ,        ,    ,   -   ).

     ?   ,            ,       ,  䳺  ? 

> ,     ?   " "     ,     ,     -  .

     ,                .           . ³      .  ,           . 

> ,       ,    ?    ,             ?

     ,   ³     ³ ? 

> -   '  , , .     "*   ,   ,    * "  .

  !  ,     ,          

> "" -     ,     .    ,      ,  **    ...

   ,      ,  ,    . 

> *Ѳ[COLOR="Red"]*, -, . 1.    ,            . 2. .  ,   .

         ?     ,  ,     ?       ,  ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,   -     "  ".  .
> ...

       (         ) -     ,   ( )   ,  
   ,  ,    
 -    ,     
,    ,  ,  
       . 
         ,   ,
   ,       
 .     ( ) -   ,      (    ),   . 
     ,    ?  
 ,     ?

----------


## Odo

> , , , ,
>   ?         .  ?  ""    ?

       ?       ?   

> -  .      
>   ,    ?   ,   ?
> 
>    ?

     ,     ,  ,        . RAMM,    .   

> " -   " -    ?   ,  ,     , 
>      ,  ()     ?

  ,       ,    ,          ,     ( )    , ,       ,      ,             -,         , ,  ,    .            /,   . RAMM,     ,     ,   ,   .       ,   䳿  . ,      䳿  ͳ,     ,   .     ,                崳     ,   ,    ,  볺     ,    ,            ?   

> *Regen*,  ,   , ,  ,    ,  (  )      !     ?    ?       ? ,  ,     .     -      .

      !        .          ,  ,    ,  .      ,    ,     ,         ,      .   

> (         ) -     ,   ( )   ,  
>    ,  ,    
>  -    ,     
> ,    ,  ,  
>        . 
>          ,   ,
>    ,       
>  .     ( ) -   ,      (    ),   . 
>      ,    ?  
>  ,     ?

  *RAMM*,      .     (,   )   ,                   .   ?       ,    ?  ,     ,    ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?       ?

      ,     .
  ,    .   

> ,     ,  ,        . RAMM,    .

    ,  .     ""?
         ,  
    ?   

> *RAMM*,      .     (,   )   ,                   .   ?       ,    ?  ,     ,    ?

     -  .
 ,     , 
,      ?    ,   ,    -   ?

,   -  ,        
  ().

----------


## Odo

> ,     .

  ,   "",       ? 

> ,    .

  ³ : "    ". 

> ,  .     ""?         ,     ?

      ?           ?  -   ? 

> -  .  ,     , 
> ,      ?    ,   ,    -   ?
> 
> ,   -  ,        
>   ().

  , ,    .    ,  ,        ( - )     (      )   ?   ,       .

----------


## RAMM

*Regen*,       . *Odo*,    .  
Q. ,   "",       ? 
A.           .
   " ". 
Q.     ?           ?  -   ? 
A.      .      .
 
Q. , ,    .    ,  ,        ( - )     (      )   ?   ,       . 
.      .        .  .
    ,       
     ,   .

----------


## Odo

> *Regen*,       . *Odo*,    .  
> Q. ,   "",       ? 
> A.           .
>    " ".

    ? 

> Q.     ?           ?  -   ? 
> A.      .      .

      : 

> -  .        ,    ?   ,   ? * 
>    ?*

   

> Q. , ,    .    ,  ,        ( - )     (      )   ?   ,       . 
> .      .        .  .     ,             ,   .

  *RAMM*,  ,    ,               ,                  ("       .").        ?  ,     (    )    ?

----------


## RAMM

Q.   ? 
A.       -  http://www.poltavaforum.com/psiholog...html#post62973 
Q. -     :... 
A. .          - ( ),    ,    , 
     - 
(   ,     ,  ,        )?   - . 
          ?   ,  .     
Q. RAMM,  ,    ,               ,                  ("       .").        ?  ,     (    )    ? 
A. .    .     .

----------


## Odo

> Q.   ? 
> A.       -  http://www.poltavaforum.com/psiholog...html#post62973

       .           . 

> Q. -     :... 
> A. .          - ( ),    ,    ,      - 
> (   ,     ,  ,        )?   - .

     ? ³    :            ,               ? 

> ?   ,  .

     ,    ,        ,    ,       : 

> ?

   

> Q. RAMM,  ,    ,               ,                  ("       .").        ?  ,     (    )    ? 
> A. .    .     .

     ,          ?

----------


## RAMM

Q.    ? ³    :            ,               ? 
.     (   )      "" .     ( )    ,              . ,  ,     .       .   ,    ... 
Q.    ,    ,        ,    ,       :
:

   ?   
A.        ,   
 ""  . ,      ,   ,       .      . 
Q.    ,          ? 
A.  .          
.     )

----------


## Regen

> *Regen*,  ,   , ,  ,    ,  (  )      !     ?    ?       ? ,  ,     .     -      .

    , ""    , : ,   ,  ,  ,   -  10 ,  .      - ,    -    50 .     ,         .  -      -      .   -  .     , :    -    :   -,  ,      ,   ,   ,    , ....  , ?

----------


## Regen

> (         ) -     ,   ( )   ,  
>    ,  ,    
>  -    ,     
> ,    ,  ,  
>        .

      ,    :     .     .    ,    .       - ,      -   . ,   ,         .   ,      ,       .     ,    ,    .     ,         . 
     .          ,    .   *d*,   ,    .  ,     .    ,            ,    ,     :   ,  , ,     ,       .     .   

> ,   ,
>    ,       
>  .     ( ) -   ,      (    ),   . 
>      ,    ?  
>  ,     ?

    ,    !  !
- ,-     ,   .    .   -  ,      .    ,      .     , . ,       .         "  " http://www.lol.poltava.ua/?page=forum

----------


## MaK

> - .
>    . , ,      ,    -?    ,   ?    ...  .
>    ,           .     .  ,  ,   ?      .     .    ,  .
>       , , , - ?

             =)
    -      .
          =)     =) ...
         ??????        -\

----------


## Ket

> *Ket*,             ,      ,  :  ,   .  ,      :   ,    ,

  .   , -,   " ".        .   ,         ,   . ,    .    -  .  ?   -  .       ?    .  - .                .      ,     ? ,   -      .  .    .   ,  ,   .     .  .     .   ,       ,     .    .    ,      .    :"  ".
.    ,    .     ,      . ,      ., , .       .         .  .          .   ?    .  .    ,      ,    .            - .      !     .   ?    . ,      ,    ?         ?
      .     -  .  .         ,    .   

> *Ket*,  .       ,     :?

   ,  .       .     .      .     .     " ,    ",     .       .  ,     -,     .   ,             .  -     .

----------

**:    *Ket*,   ,               (  )      ))
 ...     -    ""     ,   ,    16     32-,          :) /     ,      :)/

----------


## Ket

> ,   ,         .   ,      ,       . http://www.lol.poltava.ua/?page=forum

  .   .       .      -  .        .

----------


## Odo

> (   )      "" .     ( )    ,              . ,  ,     .       .   ,    ...

   ,        

> ,   
>  ""  . ,      ,   ,       .      .

       ,   -             ,       ,       ? 

> .          
> .     )

    , .,    ³ -   ?   

> .   , -,   " ".        .

  ͳ   ,  ,    , ,        .  ,     ,        .     ,  ? 

> ,         ,   . ,    .    -  .  ?   -  .       ?    .  - .                .      ,     ? ,   -      .  .    .   ,  ,   .     .  .     .   ,       ,     .    .    ,      .    :"  ". .    ,    .     ,      . ,      ., , .       .         .  .          .   ?    .  .    ,      ,    .            - .      !     .   ?    . ,      ,    ?         ?
>       .     -  .  .         ,    .

  ĳ,    -   ,   ?     ,     .         " ":       ,      ,        ,   ,   㳿   ,       .      .       ,           ,  ,        ,  , , ,    :   ,    .     . 

> ,  .       .     .      .     .     " ,    ",     .       .  ,     -,     .   ,             .  -     .

      ,   (  )         ?

----------


## RAMM

:
 ,       
---------------------------------------------
    .
        .  
:
     ,   -   
          , 
      ,       ?
------------------------------------------------------------------------
   .    . 
:
  , .,    ³ -   ?
------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ??

----------


## Ket

" " . -        .      ?    .   ,   ,  , .        . ,  -   ,  .     ,  - .    .

----------


## rust

"". 
         .  

> - 
>      .
>    ,
>     .
> 
>     ;
> 
>     .  
> 
> ...

----------

.         .

----------


## Tail

,        ,             .

----------


## Odo

> 

            .   

> " " . -        .

  " ",   ,     ,               ,     㳿.  ,   ,         ,      .   

> .

  ,   " "  ,  ? 

> .

         ,     ,         ,        ,    " "       . 

> .    .

    ,  ,        ,   ?     ?   ,      ,       ?   ,    ?   ()   ,  ,          ,   ,   ,      , ³    ,   ?      쳺      ,       ,     璿    ,       , ?    ?   

> ??

   

> ...  **   )

  ³   ,     ,      
  , ³   -  ?   

> ,        ,             .

       ,    ᒺ  -

----------


## RAMM

Q. ,   " "  ,  ?  
A.  -  ,       "" .
(""    -      ,
    - "  ,      !" -
   ,    ?  ,     
   ?)  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Q.        ,     ,         ,  
      ,    " "       . 
A.         . 
         .
        .   ,    .
     - .  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Q.  ,  ,        ,   ?     ?   ,   
   ,       ?   ,    ?   ()   ,  ,   
       ,   ,   ,      , ³    ,   ?   
   쳺      ,       ,     璿    ,     
  , ?    ?  
A.  .      . 
" ,        ,   ?" -   ,     ?
"         ,..." -  . 
     ,    .         . 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Q. ³   ,     ,      
  , ³   -  ?  
        ,    .  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Odo

> ,    .

      ?   

> -  ,       "" .

          ? 

> ""    -      ,
>     - "  ,      !" -
>    ,    ?  ,     
>    ?)

  ,    ,      , ,   " " , ,     ,               ,          .        ͳ ,  ,  ,     ,        ,            ,      ,    .     ""        ,    . 

> . 
>          .
>         .   ,    .      - .

      ,           ,          ,   ,      . 

> .      .

   ,   ? 

> 

   ? 

> ?

    . 

> .

     䳿. 

> ,    .         .

     ,  ,  ,     ,    ,     ,      .    ,      "",        ,    ,  -, ,   . 
,       .   ,         ,  , -,  ?      䳿  ? 
    " ",     ( ) ,   ,            . ,     " "  ,  ""      .

----------


## RAMM

! 
 . 
:  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
:
  Regen  
... ,           ,   .        ,   ,   .   ,     -! 
....   
RAMM:
     , , , ,
  ?         .  ?  ""    ? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
  . 
      ,     
  . 
(   -      
   ) 
  ,    -     
 ?

----------


## Odo

> , , , ,   ?         .  ?  ""    ?   .       ,        . (   -         )   ,    -       ?

          ?     ?    ?            ?     ?

----------


## RAMM

> ?     ?    ?            ?     ?

  *Odo*,     . 
     -
"           ?",   ,     ,  . 
      . 
 (   )   .
   .  , .

----------


## Odo

> *Odo*,     . 
>      -
> "           ?",   ,     ,  . 
>       . 
>  (   )   .
>    .  , .

       ,      ,      , ,         ,     ?

----------


## RAMM

> ,      ,      , ,         ,     ?

      .    
.

----------


## Regen

,   .        .  ,    ,    .
1.                 .
2.         . -      .
3.       ,     ,     .     ,       .
4.    -  ,      .     ,    :
-   ;
-  ;
-     ;
-       .
       ,  ³  ,  . 
4.   ""  (  ,  䳺  , ,   ) -         ,            .
5.       䳿   -    ,   .      -   .
6.    .     .  ,   ,  .        䳿,     . 
7.   -  ?    .   ,     !  ,    !  - !        -   ,  .     -   . , ,    .        ?   -   .  .³       .  -    ,  "".  -  .    ,    .
8.  ,        , (  ),         . 
9.    ,    ,   -   . ³ ,   .  - ,      !!!  -    (     ).

----------


## aneisha

*Regen*,  ,     ""  ""    .

----------


## laithemmer

**:    , , ....  ...       ,   ?
,     ....

----------

> Regen,  ,     ""  ""    .

      ) 
 ,          ,                ,       ,      .

----------


## aneisha

** ,    .     .
    . 

> .  ,    ,    .

  **:            .  , ,           .... , )))))))

----------

,
      -      ,   ,   ,  . 
  ?

----------


## aneisha

?         ?          ? .    ,      ,   .
      ""   ?  ,   ,     .

----------

"        ?")   

> ""   ?  ,   ,     .

       ?

----------


## laithemmer

-    ,      .
 -        ,    .
   ?

----------


## Regen

> *Regen*,  ,     ""  ""    .

        ,   -   . ³ ,   .   -   .  -    .   ,      ( - 10 ,  )   

> **:            .  , ,

  **:               ,     .    ...

----------

> -    ,      .
>  -        ,    .
>    ?

  ,            .
 .
  ,     ,- ?
     .        -,?
     ,  .    ?    ? 
       .
    .  

> ,   -   . ³ ,   .   -   .  -    .   ,      ( - 10 ,  )

      ,  .     ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,            .
>  .
>   ,     ,- ?
>      .        -,?
>      ,  .    ?    ? 
>        .
>     .

   , ...    ,          .
 ,            .    ,    ...      ...쳺  ? :)

----------


## aneisha

> ?

   .       .    볿 -  , .          ?  ?   -  .  ,      㳿,   ,   .             ,  ? , .        .     (   ) .            ,    .          ,   .        .   

> ,     .    ...

    ,  ,    .                  .    볺  " . 
            ?    ?        ?   ?     ?      ?  ?

----------


## Regen

> -     ?
>    ,     
> (  .)
> , , -.    (  ),    ,    ?

    ,     ,   ,         .  ,  ,     " "!
  ,    -  , .
  "",     ,   .      ,    -  "",  "".  "" -   ,      -,   ""  - -. ( ,   -,    +  ).

----------


## laithemmer

"     "

----------

> , ...    ,          .
>  ,            .    ,    ...      ...쳺  ? :)

   
2aneisha
    ,       .

----------


## aneisha

,       .   " ". ,   . 
     .

----------

.

----------


## aneisha

,   ,         -.     -    . 
 ,  .  ,   .                  .         ,          .        .
 ""    .      .      .    ?
   .    ?   .

----------

.    .
            :
"  .     :" ?"
 :" !   .  .      .
:" ,   .  ." 
          ,   ?
     .

----------


## aneisha

))))    -  )))))))))
 ,    ,       .   .        ,  .     - .    -     . 
 ,     .

----------

?            ..   ,   .
          (  .)    (  ..)         .                 ,   .         ,     .          .
   .

----------


## Odo

> .    
> .

  *RAMM*,            ,   ?        , ,   ,           . ,                

> ) 
>  ,          ,                ,       ,      .

              ,    ,      .     ,   ,        ,   ?   

> ,   .        .  ,    ,    .

    2-   ,      .  **:     

> .  , ,          .... , )))))))

   ,       .     

> ,
>       -      ,   ,   ,  .

  ,    .

----------


## RAMM

**:     

> *RAMM*,            ,   ?        , ,   ,           . ,             
> ...

  !   .       .
, ,     .   
  ,     ,    
.

----------


## Odo

> !   .       . , ,     .      ,     ,     .

       ( )  - . ,      ,      ?   ,   .
    : _ ,        ,     ?_
 ? 
³  : 

> ,        ,     ?

  ,    ( )   䳿   ,          "" (˺      ). ֳ  䳿,        ,            (    "" )      , ,     . ³, ,               . ϳ    ,              .  *RAMM*,     ?

----------


## RAMM

, ,      .
          .
 ,    .   - ,
           .
    ""  ""    
 ,        .

----------


## Odo

> , ,      .
>           .
>  ,    .   - ,
>            .
>     ""  ""    
>  ,        .

     .       ,   ,     -    ,  ,     ,                   ,     ,   ,         ,    .

----------


## aneisha

))))))))))     .  
aneisha 
13:20:54    .  

13:21:19   ʳ...      
 aneisha 
13:22:46    .  

13:22:58   
 13:23:06  ?   
 aneisha 
13:23:08      .      ",      

13:23:08 !!  
 aneisha 
13:23:17 .  .    

13:23:26 ...     ,     ʳ  ʳ  
 13:23:31  ...  
 aneisha 
13:23:50 ,       
 13:23:57 ͳ-    

13:24:07 ..    -   
 aneisha 
13:24:47         

13:25:11   
 13:25:17 ...     
 13:25:20 )  
 aneisha 
13:25:33      
 13:25:48         

13:25:54  )))  
 13:25:56     
 aneisha 
13:26:08       

13:26:20   
13:26:21

----------


## RAMM

> .       ,   ,     -    ,  ,     ,                   ,     ,   ,         ,    .

       .      ,    .     .            ,     (    -,     )    ,   ,     .
 ,        ,      ,  . ,  .       ,     ?
 ,  ,   (, )    (      ). ,   ,    
   .    
,  ,  .         . 
 .. ,    ()  ()   .

----------


## Odo

> .      ,    .     .

    ,      ?      ,    ,     ᒺ?         ,           . 

> ,     (    -,     )    ,   ,     . ,        ,      ,  .

    :              ?    ,      ? 

> ,  .       ,     ? ,  ,   (, )    (      ). ,   ,        .     ,  ,  .         . .. ,    ()  ()   .

  ,              ,    .

----------


## RAMM

> ....  :              ?    ,      ?...

          ?
 -      (, ),    ,   ...
     .
      .

----------


## Odo

> ?

      :            ,   ,  .     ,     .        .         . 

> -      (, ),    ,   ...

   ?  , .,    ,      ? 

> .       .

    ,    ,   ,   .

----------


## RAMM

> :            ,   ,  .     ,     .        .         .
> .

          ?  -  .
        ,     ,     .
     ,       .   

> . ?  , .,    ,      ?  ,    ,   ,   .

          . 
       ,     .
  ,  -    (    ).

----------

> ,    ,      .     ,   ,        ,   ?

             .          . .
      ,   .        ,    ,   -  ,   - .   .

----------


## Regen

> ?  -

    ,  ,  .,   ,       .      ,    ,    ,  -   -  .""       .   -   ,  ""  , ..  .  

> ,     ,     .

    - "  ",   -     ,    (    ,    ,   ,         )  

> ,       .

       ,    -.      ,    , -    . ,     ,        .  

> . 
>        ,     .
>   ,  -    (    ).

     !   !     - .    ,       ,-      ,  -    . , ,   , ,  ,      .        ,  ,   -,       .    ,   ...

----------


## Odo

> .

         . 

> . .       ,   .        ,    ,   -  ,   - .   .

  ,         ,      ?   

> ?  -  .         ,     ,     .     ,       .

   ""  ,  (. ),   :      .   ,         ""     ,       .   ,   ,        "".
    : 

> ,       .   ,          ...     䳿  ?

      䳺          ,    . ͳ     ,       .    -:    , 䳿         .     ,     ()  ,    򳺿   ,      ,       .    ,              ,      .       , ., Ѻ  ,       ,        , ,    ,     ,     ,           .      ,    䳿      . 

> .

    ,       . 

> ,     .

       .     -. 

> ,  -    (    ).

      ?

----------

> ,         ,      ?

         ?
         ,     ,         .
          .    ?

----------


## rust

.

----------

-. 

.

----------


## rust

,

----------

, .

----------


## Odo

> ?

  ,    . 

> ,     ,         .

  ,     ,      ,    . 

> .    ?

    ,     ,   ,        ?

----------


## laithemmer

...     ...     ...   .  ,       -  ,   -   ,      ,  . 
,   ?   ?

----------


## Odo

> ...     ...     ...   .  ,       -  ,   -   ,      ,  . ,   ?   ?

  ,     "". ,         ,    ,  ,   ,    .

----------


## aneisha

> ,   ?   ?

    , ,   
     .          .               .
  ,     .      . Ҳ ˲ ² !!!!!

----------

-             .....

----------


## Odo

> -             .....

    ,

----------

,           .       .     ,    ,     ,   ,   -  *""*, ,    .        . ,         ,      . 
    ,       .    ,       . , ,   ,   .        .

----------


## aneisha

-   ,  ,    , ,  . 
 ,   ,     .    ,   .
 , ,  ,   .      .        .          -,     ,   ..   , ,  .  
    ,   ,     100

----------


## Odo

> ,           .       .     ,    ,     ,   ,   -  *""*, ,    .        . ,         ,      .

     .      .   ,    ?    ?     ()?  ĳ, . ?         .      ,     . 

> ,       .    ,       . , ,   ,   .        .

     ,     . ,    ,         ? ,     ,  ,  , ,         ,           .     ,  -   , 쳺,                  .

----------

.
 ,     .        ,    ,     .
   ,     -... ϳ ,        ...     ,      .      ,   ,  䳿        .   ,       ,  ,   .   ,      .

----------


## Odo

> .

     ""

----------

> -             .....

         .          ""

----------


## Odo

> .          ""

    ()       , ,            Գ䳿.   ,    ""  .

----------

> ,    .

            ?  

> ,     ,      ,    .

     ,         .  

> ,     ,   ,        ?

     "  " . . .

----------

> ()       , ,            Գ䳿.   ,    ""  .

  -  Գ䳿   1))           7- .                         .
       Գ䳿

----------

> ,     . ,    ,         ? ,     ,  ,  , ,         ,           .     ,  -   , 쳺,                  .

      ,?

----------


## Odo

> ?

   . 

> ,         .

     ? 

> "  " . . .

  ,      ,       . ?   , , __  ,     , ?   

> ,?

    ׳   ?   

> -  Գ䳿   1))           7- .                         .        Գ䳿

        -    ,       ,     .   . ֳ,   Գ    ,   ,  ,    ,    ,     ,        .       . ³,   ,    .

----------


## Regen

> ³,   ,    .

      . ,            -  , !

----------


## Odo

> . ,            -  , !

    ,  ,    ,     ,          .      ,      ,   .

----------


## Regen

,         .

----------


## Odo

> ,         .

   ,     ,         . ,      ,     .  ,   ,    .

----------

> ,     ,         . ,      ,     .  ,   ,    .

       .               18    . Գ䳿    .        Գ䳿        .                .   .                          Գ䳿   .
   

> .      ,      ,   .

       .     .       .
                      Գ䳿   䳺

----------

> ?

   ,    

> ,      ,       . ?   , ,   ,     , ?

             ?
        7 ?  

> ׳   ?

       ?

----------


## Odo

> ,

   ? 

> ?
>         7 ?

    ,     ,  -  . 

> ?

     

> ...                    ...

        ,   .

----------

.

----------


## rust

> 18    .

   ,     .   ,     ?
        .     -   .   .... 
     .       !
   ,     . 
 ...
       ...
   ....
         ,   .
,   
   10    .

----------


## Odo

> .               18    . Գ䳿    .        Գ䳿        .                .   .                          Գ䳿   .

      (-)   ,      , ,    .    ,       ,   ,  ?

----------

> 

      ,          

> ,     ,  -  .

                .      ?

----------


## Odo

> ,

  ,         ,    ""   ,  "  ",    ? 

> .

        ()? 

> ?

    () .      ,       .

----------

> () .      ,       .

    

> ()?

            ,  ""         .
    ,      

> ,         ,    ""   ,  "  ",    ?

----------

> (-)   ,      , ,    .    ,       ,   ,  ?

          .                   .         Գ

----------


## Odo

> ,

   ,   :     ,      . 

> 

  ?      ,     ? 

> ,  ""         .

          .   : "   ,   ,   ,   ,  ,     "

----------

> ,   :     ,      .

  ,     .  

> ?      ,     ?

      ,       ,   .  

> .   : "   ,   ,   ,   ,  ,     "

    ,       .  :"   ,   ?"

----------


## Odo

> 

   

> ,       ,   .

   ,         ? 

> ,       .  :"   ,   ?"

  ,        ?

----------


## Regen

, 볳  ,   " ".    ,       ,   ,  ,     ׳    "   ".     ,   ,  . 
P.S. ,   ""     -      (  ,    ׳  ,    ).    ,   "",   - ,  .

----------


## Regen

:  -    ?    ?

----------


## laithemmer

-     .     -      .    ,       -   .

----------


## admin

.  -  ,    .

----------


## laithemmer

"" .
 ͳ   ,     .

----------


## admin

-    ,   -         .

----------


## laithemmer

?

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*fragov*,       , ,    ?

----------


## admin

> *fragov*,       , ,    ?

  -    ,  . ,   볿 -   , ,     ,       .
  ,      ,    -  .     -  -  ,  - ,    ,     ,   .

----------

